# IWC rotor noise



## MikeSS (Oct 30, 2008)

I have just purchased an IWC pilot chrono. If I move my wrist rapidly and put the watch t my ear, I can hear the rotor turn and make an almost rattling noise. Is this normal?


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

MikeSS said:


> I have just purchased an IWC pilot chrono. If I move my wrist rapidly and put the watch t my ear, I can hear the rotor turn and make an almost rattling noise. Is this normal?


Yes, it's normal for watches with Valjoux 7750 movement.


----------



## PeeCeeBee (Jun 26, 2007)

Hary said:


> Yes, it's normal for watches with Valjoux 7750 movement.


And i know you like the rattling noise:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Cinq (Apr 21, 2006)

It is normal behavior indeed. Both my Breitling Navitimer and IWC St Exupéry Chrono make this noise.










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## roseskunk (Jul 20, 2008)

yeah, weird, ain't it? it bothered me at first, now when it does that on my wrist it just reminds me that, "It's Alive!!" :-d


----------



## blimey (Jul 22, 2009)

my 3717 doesnt make that noise. however, my Aquatimer Chrono makes similar noise. i was a bit concern too but i think it is normal.


----------



## mryong (Jun 6, 2009)

blimey said:


> my 3717 doesnt make that noise. however, my Aquatimer Chrono makes similar noise. i was a bit concern too but i think it is normal.


my 3717 make this noise, my ex 3706 also make the same noise, many omega i owned did make this noise too

it is quite normal for all 7750 base movement. no need worry and wear it with good health.


----------



## Handel (Jan 31, 2007)

7750s shake, rattle and roll


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

The IWC _rotor_ should not make such a _noise_. I have worn an _IWC_ Portuguese and it is as smooth as silk.chronograph featuring mechanical movement with automatic winding.that minor noise that you hear is likely just the base valjoux 7750 movementts rotor spinning.


----------



## me1357 (Nov 29, 2009)

valjoux 7750 based movements are all know for this noise and is commonly known as rotor wobble.

I really like it :-!


----------



## skyrider007 (Nov 3, 2009)

My Mark XVI have got the noise too!


----------



## DWNYC (Dec 1, 2009)

I just got my 3717 yesterday and just discovered the noise. Amazing thing the internet is...so informative. I thought something was wrong with the watch.


----------



## esco (Nov 3, 2009)

My 3717 and 3719 both make the rotor noise, but neither are loud enough to annoy me. Just faint spinning sometimes when I move my wrist.


----------



## DWNYC (Dec 1, 2009)

esco said:


> My 3717 and 3719 both make the rotor noise, but neither are loud enough to annoy me. Just faint spinning sometimes when I move my wrist.


Agreed. I could only hear it when I put my ear to it. Of course, I'm also not in a completely silent room. I was just worried something was wrong and saw that it seems to be a common characteristic of this watch and 7750s. I do wish that the 3717 had a clear caseback to see the movement...


----------



## FlyPenFly (May 18, 2009)

That would mean they'd have to remove the iron core which means your watch would be much more vulnerable to EM fields.

The 7750 even highly decorated isn't the prettiest movement, not much to see.


----------



## Colin T. (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't notice a "wobble" (rotor spining) on the wrist, but can in my hand on my 3714. Also, when rotating in the direction that engages the winding mechanism, it makes a faint ratchet like sound. I've just assumed this was normal for a 7750 based watch (though this is my first).


----------



## Seek3r14 (Jul 12, 2011)

Just got my port. Chrono and it has this weird noise and feel whenever I move it around, never happened with my rolex gmt and omega. I'm glad this is normal coz of the movement


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Normal.


----------



## vbomega (Jan 31, 2010)

Apparently, since the rotor noise passed discriminating opinion of expert watchmakers from IWC, it's not a big issue threatening the long term well being of otherwise "heavily modified" ETA 7750.


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Posts like the one above make me wish there was an option of a "dislike" button.


----------

